# Getting my 2nd Valve cover..



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Over the past month or so the problems surrounding pcv issues has grown. First went from an a light rough idle about 1 min after starting to now the idle is rough regardless, rpm' are fluctuating from 850 up to 1100 then down to 780's then back up to 1100, burning oil, leaking oil from the TB, cel (P0171 & P015B) and stabilaTrack light. I have been talking to Andrei about it being the intake manifold but the service manager disagrees (remember he disagrees not me) saying that he has never replaced an intake manifold on a Cruze before. He would advise to do the cover.

I asked him so if I'm paying for the valve cover and doesn't fix it you pay for the intake manifold, he said deal we shook hands and they are going to put a new cover on it tomorrow, I figured worst case scenario I'm out $49.67 for a cover but also have the possibility of a new intake manifold at no extra cost.. We shall see.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Check intake manifold for missing red pcv valve. I believe there is a service bulletin out on this issue where if valve is missing or gone to replace manifold. Had it done myself awhile back.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

How much is a manifold, I'm out of warranty..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> How much is a manifold, I'm out of warranty..


A manifold from gmpartsdirect is about $300, give or take.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Just looked it up...

* INTAKE MANIFOLD *

Part Number : 55581014 

$294.46 



Notes: Includes: Intake Gasket, Throttle Body And Fuel Rail.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Over the past month or so the problems surrounding pcv issues has grown. First went from an a light rough idle about 1 min after starting to now the idle is rough regardless, rpm' are fluctuating from 850 up to 1100 then down to 780's then back up to 1100, burning oil, leaking oil from the TB, cel (P0171 & P015B) and stabilaTrack light. I have been talking to Andrei about it being the intake manifold but the service manager disagrees (remember he disagrees not me) saying that he has never replaced an intake manifold on a Cruze before. He would advise to do the cover.
> 
> I asked him so if I'm paying for the valve cover and doesn't fix it you pay for the intake manifold, he said deal we shook hands and they are going to put a new cover on it tomorrow, I figured worst case scenario I'm out $49.67 for a cover but also have the possibility of a new intake manifold at no extra cost.. We shall see.
> 
> ...


Hello WhiteAndBright,

I'm sorry to hear about your ongoing PCV concerns with your Cruze but I'm glad to see that your dealership is working to resolve this for you. Please keep us updated on the repair and let us know if we can be of any additional assistance in the meantime. 

Thanks!

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello WhiteAndBright,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your ongoing PCV concerns with your Cruze but I'm glad to see that your dealership is working to resolve this for you. Please keep us updated on the repair and let us know if we can be of any additional assistance in the meantime.
> 
> ...


Thanks, it's not a big deal being $50 bucks but I don't have time to do it myself so along with paying for the part I have to pay a tech to swap it out for me, the way I see it with being an ongoing problem and every single 1.4l having to get it replaced don't really feel I should foot the bill.. Seems like it should be covered since it failed once and was recalled and now the recalled part for the original recall has failed. Just leaves me with a bad taste.. Not much too it..















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

@Chevy Customer Care

I sent you a pm, need help..


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't think there was a recall on the valve cover. But if your under 100k isn't it covered by powertrain warranty?


----------



## HolyCruze (Aug 8, 2015)

Covered.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

It was replaced at 54k and almost right on cue 54k miles later it has failed again.. I'm out of warranty..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

What has failed this time? The cover or manifold?


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

As of right now just the cover, they are about to swap it out for me and are going to check the manifold while there.. Hope the manifold isn't bad bc by the time they are done GM will be closed for the holiday weekend and I will be stuck with the exam same problem and running the risk of jacking this valve up cause they can't get to it till Tuesday..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Just put a new PCV valve cover on and be done with it. As long as the car runs fine, it won't really hurt anything, other than another valve cover eventually.

How long do you intend to hang on to this Cruze? 200k? 250k? Do the math. If you are replacing the valve cover every 50k or so, how many more ~$50 valve covers will you replace during the lifetime of the car? Is it economical to replace a $300 intake manifold that doesn't really solve the problem? This is why I haven't bothered to replace my manifold.


----------

